# Korkgriff spachteln - womit?



## don_king (13. Januar 2008)

Servus!

Ich würde meiner Harrison gerne in der Schonzeit den letzten Schliff verpassen und die vielen Poren im Korkgriff, die beim in Form schleifen entstanden sind, verspachteln. #6

Ich habe schon etwas experimentiert aber noch kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis erhalten. Gar nicht gut ist Korkstaub mit Leim, wird viel zu hart und sehr dunkel. Etwas besser ist Holzpaste aus dem Baumarkt, aber so wirklich optimal ist das auch nicht.

Deshalb meine Frage:
Womit spachtelt ihr Kork und mit was sind die Griffe gekaufter Ruten gespachtelt? #h

Gruss Stefan


----------



## zandertex (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Kork ist ein Naturprodukt,lass es einfach so wie es ist.Mit Korkspachtel siehts vielleicht die erste Zeit gut aus,aber dann.......Nach und nach fällt der Spachtel sowieso wieder raus.Wenn du es vernünftig machen willst,entferne den kommpletten Kork inkl. Rollenhalter,und baue einen neuen Griff mit hochwertigen Korkscheiben.Ist etwas arbeitsintensiver,aber dann hast du es vernünftig,selbst da sind auch noch feine Löcher.Wenn die Löcher so stöhren?Duplon hat keine Löcher
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## don_king (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Also den Griff entfernen kommt nicht in die Tüte! #d

Auch wenn der Spachtel nicht ewig hält würde ich es gerne damit versuchen...


----------



## Sicki67 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Hallo Don King,

da ich aus beruflichen Dingen mit Kork zu tun habe, kann ich Dir vom spachteln nur abraten.
Wenn Du die Poren schliesen möchtest kannst Du das mit einem Speziellen Kork - Lack überlackieren. Diesen kannst Du im Maler Fachhandel von der Fa. Ipokork im 1 Ltr. Gebinde kaufen. Den Kork mußt Du aber mindestens 3 - 4 mal lackieren und dazwischen immer mit ganz feinem Schleifpapier schleifen. ( P 200 oder feiner )

Gruß Sicki


----------



## don_king (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Zu sowas wurde mir auch schon geraten als ich in nem Fachgeschäft war, allerdings war mir 1 Liter dann doch etwas zu viel. Und ausserdem hab ich keine Ahnung wie dann das Ergebnis aussieht.
Womit werden denn die Griffe von Stangenruten gespachtelt?


----------



## peterws (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*



don_king schrieb:


> Womit werden denn die Griffe von Stangenruten gespachtelt?



Ich denke mit Korkstaub-Spachtel! 

Hast Du Deinen Korkstaub + Leim selber zusammengestellt? Es gibt sowas auf jeden Fall auch im Rutenbaufachhandel und damit spachteln die bestimmt auch ihre handgemachten Ruten (-griffe).


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Hast du die Rute selbst aufgebaut? Wenn nicht,dann würde ich zuerst mal beim Rutenbauer
anfragen.

Taxidermist


----------



## fluefiske (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Ein Rutenbauer würde fein geriebenen Kork mit wasserfestem Leim z.B. Ponal Super 3 vermischen,in die Vertiefungen einreiben,trocknen lassen und einfach abschleifen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Ein Rutenbauer würde fein geriebenen Kork mit wasserfestem Leim z.B. Ponal Super 3 vermischen,in die Vertiefungen einreiben,trocknen lassen und einfach abschleifen.


Aber hallo #6, kommt aber eben auf die Feinheiten des Handlings an, 
und billiger Leim ist natürlich Gülle.


----------



## fluefiske (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Mit diesem Leim werden erstklassige Korkgriffe hergestellt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## don_king (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

@Taxidermist: Ja, ist ein Eigenbau.



fluefiske schrieb:


> Ein Rutenbauer würde fein geriebenen Kork mit wasserfestem Leim z.B. Ponal Super 3 vermischen,in die Vertiefungen einreiben,trocknen lassen und einfach abschleifen.


Das hab ich schon versucht aber das Ergebnis kann nicht wirklich überzeugen. #d
Der so hergestellte Spachtel bleibt auch nach dem Schleifen sehr dunkel und viel härter als der Kork so dass er sich sehr schlecht schleifen lässt.
Ich werde wohl noch etwas in diese Richtung experimentieren, vielleicht hab ich zu viel Leim genommen oder der Schleifstaub war zu fein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Du mußt schon mal ein bischen experimentieren - evtl. auch erstmal an einem unwichtigeren Stück, Leim verdünnen, Kork einweichen, bestreuseln, in mehreren Durchgängen arbeiten usw. .... 

So gut wie sich Holz und Kork mittels Leim reparieren lassen gibt es nicht oft.


----------



## fluefiske (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Korkgriff spachteln - womit?*

Ich behaupte mal,daß Du das Schleifpapier nur so in die Finger genommen hast und dann gerubbelt.So geht es natürlich nicht.Befestige das Schleifpapier auf einem Holzstück ( Dachlatte z.B. ),damit eine harte Unterlage vorhanden ist.So kannst Du gleichmässig schleifen.

Gruß Erich


----------

